# L2 And L1



## silverhawk (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey, folks;

I have an issue.  I have a Westinghouse 1/2HP A/C motor that I want to use to power my old SB Junior.  The motor has no power cord.  There is a cover where a cord would pass through the housing, and after removing that, I found the motor has two (four, actually) connectors.  One is unlabeled and connects to another tab called "L1".  The other two connectors are called "L2" and "2", respectively.  I'd like to know how to connect a power cord here, but the search on this forum won't let me search for "L1 L2" (not long enough).  I don't trust google, as different sources labeled L1 as hot and L2 as neutral, then L2 as hot and L1 as neutral.

Any advice as to what is what, and what to do with the grounding wire?

Joe


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 17, 2016)

silverhawk said:


> Hey, folks;
> 
> I have an issue.  I have a Westinghouse 1/2HP A/C motor that I want to use to power my old SB Junior.  The motor has no power cord.  There is a cover where a cord would pass through the housing, and after removing that, I found the motor has two (four, actually) connectors.  One is unlabeled and connects to another tab called "L1".  The other two connectors are called "L2" and "2", respectively.  I'd like to know how to connect a power cord here, but the search on this forum won't let me search for "L1 L2" (not long enough).  I don't trust google, as different sources labeled L1 as hot and L2 as neutral, then L2 as hot and L1 as neutral.
> 
> ...


If the motor has a dataplate post a photo of it.  In any case it makes no difference which of the two L terminals you connect to hot and which to neutral.   Connect ground to the motor frame.


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 18, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> If the motor has a dataplate post a photo of it.  In any case it makes no difference which of the two L terminals you connect to hot and which to neutral.   Connect ground to the motor frame.



Thanks, John.  I do have a photo of the data plate, but wanted to grab one of the terminals, too.  You've helped me feel better about the differences of opinion out there.  Here's the plate, and then the connectors.







Thanks again, John!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 18, 2016)

since this is a single phase 115v motor, this is a slam dunk!
the 115v input connections will go onto the bare spade connectors in the motor
provide a ground leg, then
put the black input on L1
put the white neutral on L2 and throw some juice to it.
the motor is only going to spin one direction


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 18, 2016)

If you're using solid wire you could wrap the wire between the nuts. Terminals won't hold well on solid wire. Stranded wire would make use of the tab connectors. You might want to make some kind of a shield for that motor to keep dust and chips out since it's an open frame motor.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 18, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> If you're using solid wire you could wrap the wire between the nuts. Terminals won't hold well on solid wire. Stranded wire would make use of the tab connectors. You might want to make some kind of a shield for that motor to keep dust and chips out since it's an open frame motor.


Better not to use solid wire, though.


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 18, 2016)

All good points.  I have a gremlin or two to sort out in the miles of wiring for an old car, but I would definitely stick with the stranded wire in a case like this.  I already have a power cord and attached female spade connectors, we'll hook it up tomorrow and see how well it wants to turn.  Thanks, all!


----------



## silverhawk (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow.  That motor was taken care of by someone.  The guy I picked it up from said it came from an older gentleman's wood shop, so I am definitely inclined to believe him - it spun right up, and was so quiet, I couldn't tell it was running until I brushed the shaft and pulley.  It's very well balanced, and those bearings are in phenomenal shape!  Woohoo!  Now for a pulley to finish the countershaft, and I'm ready to fire the ol' lathe up!


----------

